# Highest demand season in Sedona



## falmouth3 (Nov 21, 2007)

I recently purchased an EOY float week in Sedona.  SFX considers January - Easter the prime season for Sedona.  I was just checking extra vacations in RCI and I see that the rental fees for Sedona properties are a couple of hundred dollars more for Summer months than March.  

So, I'm looking for some advice on which would be the best weeks to request if I want to exchange (maybe not through SFX) or rent.   Would there be a difference if I wanted to exchange vs. rent?  

Sedona experts, please weigh in.

Thanks.

Sue


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont have school children but I do have grandchildren.  If I were to take them to Sedona, it of course would be during the summer (not my favorite time) I personally would go for spring break or Utah has a Utah Education Week  that is in October.  

I went on Labor Day week and it was course very busy for the Sunday and Monday but the rest of the week was wonderful.  So next time I would opt for the second week in September.  May and the first part of October would be good too.  

For many it still comes down to school calendar, I mean look at Orlando.  Summer through September 30th would be the least time of the year I would go there. You still have to go by the exchange company's rules, they must have thier stats to go along with thier decision.


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for your comments.  It's interesting that you mention the 2nd week of Sept.  Another TUGGER and I did a direct exchange and I'll be using her Sedona week in 2008 - for the 2nd week in Sept.

I got what I think was a great deal on a week offered on EBay so I bid on it, but I won't want to go to the same place 2 years in a row so I'm trying to guess what other people would value most - not me, at least for my 2009 week.  With no kids, I prefer to go "off season".


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 22, 2007)

The longer Im in timeshareing the more eoy timeshares appeal to me.  I like the idea of buying where you want to go but even with my favorite Longboat Key, I need a break from it.  I did that last year and then returning this year it had a renewed excitement about it.  

Sedona would be another example.  EOY is perfect. We were able to get a trade into the Fairfield Flagstaff and saw so many things.  I would like to take it a little slower and this time stay in Sedona.  

Congratulations on your purchase.


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 22, 2007)

Sue: We love Sedona but always prefer October for the Fall color and weather.  I hear that Christmas season is also beautiful and highly desirable.


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 22, 2007)

Which resort did you buy?


----------



## anne1125 (Nov 23, 2007)

I have an EOY Sedona Springs.  When we don't go I reserve Easter week and deposit it with RCI.  It's a great trader!

Anne


----------



## eal (Nov 23, 2007)

Ditto for me.  I own 3 weeks at Villas of Sedona and when we are not using them I book Easter and get great trades through II


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 23, 2007)

Cathyb said:


> Which resort did you buy?



I got an EOY odd, 2 BR in Villas of Sedona.   My total costs were $323, including the resort transfer fee.  My maintenance fees were not included.

I was also thinking Easter week would be the best.  I just found it interesting that RCI has higher prices for extra vacations for the summer months.  

Sue


----------



## Red Rox (Nov 23, 2007)

It's always red time in Sedona, but holidays and school vacations make for the most traffic here in town. Pick any time that involves both and you'll be fine.


----------



## onitsud (Nov 26, 2007)

I was able to rent out my 2b loft at the villas back in march for about 200 over maintanence fees.  I was able to rent the 1br side of my springs lock off the first week of oct for 500.  mf were about 700 for the l/o I used the remaining studio to get 2br in lake arrowhead for july 2008.  I am not an rci points member but I used to be able to see the point values for the differnent weeks and I would reserve one that had the highest correlating point value when I deposited with rci.  I have been happy with trades recieved, even when I deposited one only 2month in advance.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



supposedly the green is the number of exchange requests and the red is how many units were available for exchanges for sedona area (some years ago) by week number


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 26, 2007)

Do I understand you correctly -- your total cost for the unit was under $400?


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 26, 2007)

Cathyb said:


> Do I understand you correctly -- your total cost for the unit was under $400?



Yes, exclusive of maintenance fees.  For a 2 BR!  I couldn't pass it up!

Sue


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Nov 27, 2007)

falmouth3 said:


> I got an EOY odd, 2 BR in Villas of Sedona.   My total costs were $323, including the resort transfer fee.  My maintenance fees were not included.
> 
> I was also thinking Easter week would be the best.  I just found it interesting that RCI has higher prices for extra vacations for the summer months.
> 
> Sue



When you say you "got" you must mean a resale.  You do not have any sunoptions.


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, it was a resale.  I have a floating week.  No sun options.  

Sue


----------

